

Ask HN: What ERP system do tech startups use? - collistaeed

My company (Envato.com) is looking at changing our accounting/ERP system and I'm curious to know what other startups and tech companies use? Apparently eBay/PayPal use SAP, but that is a little too large for us :-)
======
wglb
The 'E' in ERP is for 'Enterprise'
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enterprise_resource_planning>), which in my
mind is another stage of development beyond startups.

As pbreit says, use QuickBooks.

------
collistaeed
So far my investigations have led me to a few interesting companies using
Netsuite, specifically Groupon, Sixapart, Gawker and Atlassian. Still
investigating :-)

------
pandakar
Along with this, does anyone use OpenBravoERP? Intriguingly, it has always
been one of the top SourceForge projects.

------
pbreit
Tech startups don't use ERP systems. Pretty much everyone starts with
QuickOoks.

------
DyumanBhatt
Quickbooks cloud or excel.

